# Re-Drilling wheels (5x130 ---> 5x120) with inserts



## KarlSpackler (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, I am a BMW guy but frankly you guys know more about this type of stuff.
How difficult is it to have wheels re-machined and metal offset inserts put in since the bolt hole patterns are close?
I know people take 5x114.3 wheels and re-drill them to 5x120 all the time. This is not filling the holes and redrilling BTW, this is machineing out each hole a little larger and then placing a metal "ring" in each hole to align the wheel for the studs
Thanks for any info.
James


_Modified by KarlSpackler at 1:39 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## KarlSpackler (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-Drilling wheels (5x130 ---> 5x120) with inserts (KarlSpackler)*

no one has any info on this


----------

